
Five Questions For Peter Lundblad, Google Programmer - jacquesm
http://www.informationweek.com/news/internet/search/showArticle.jhtml?articleID=193100330
======
JshWright
A buddy of mine is a blind hacker, he has a braille reader, but prefers text
to speech. He's just recently spending more time in Python, so he's modified a
text-to-speech plugin to convert 4 spaces to a single short "dit" sound. I
can't imagine trying to keep indentation levels in my head.

His desk consists of an IBM Model M... and that's it... (He's also an
audiophile, and has his TTS wired to the surround sound system in the room). I
find I can use his system, but I have to slow the speech down to less than
half the speed he runs it at.

------
shrikant
Article (printable:
[http://www.informationweek.com/shared/printableArticle.jhtml...](http://www.informationweek.com/shared/printableArticle.jhtml;jsessionid=VKQUXPJO0AXMVQE1GHPCKH4ATMY32JVN?articleID=193100330))
is from 2006.

Does anyone know what Peter Lundblad is up to now? Would be interesting to
know.

------
pibefision
I really don't understand the braile parte. What's the cool side of reading
code using braile?

~~~
mquander
When did he say it was cool? The alternative is having text-to-speech, I
suppose, which would take quite some work to customize in an acceptable way
for programming languages.

~~~
pfedor
Text to speech is also used by some blind programmers. I've seen a
demonstration once. The speed of reading is very accelerated, so the computer
sounds like Donald Duck. Also, believe it or not there's a form of syntax
highlighting, different voices are used instead of colors.

